
Facebook closes down 6%, wiping out more than $30B in market value - nimbius
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/30/facebook-plunges-at-open-wiping-out-more-than-50-billion-in-market-value.html
======
Epskampie
> Facebook said privacy improvements on Apple’s iPhones and Google’s Android
> software could hurt its ability to target advertising.

If improved privacy is hurting your product it should really make you think
about what you’re creating.

------
WheelsAtLarge
I predict that given Facebook's gigantic size even if they reduce their
ability to target individuals they will still keep their revenue stream intact
since there's no other mammoth force that can target so many people with so
little effort. Facebook will win no matter what happens.

